# Instruction + Files on How to Un-bricked, rooted and Band unlock Droid 2 Global with 629 ROM



## key5000

Start Updated on 7-20-2012
****** Due to heavy download from wordwide users, Dropbox has temporay disabled my Public share because the traffic. ******
I had to created a new PRIVATE share to keep ALL files alive

In-order to download the files you need to have account with DropBox  and click here  *to download*

End Updated on 7-20-2012

After spend days reading hundred threads on multiple sites, I have come up with a quick instruction in 1 page on how to unbrick D2G and unlock the band to use on CDMA, GSM network such as Verizon, AT&T and T-Mobile. (Sim must be unlocked by calling Verizon or using third parties unlocked from internet search)

All credit will go to the original posters; I'm just combined all together to create an instruction easy for new users plus all the files download are in one place too.

Copy files from step 5, 6, 7, 9 and 18 to SD card before perform "How to" steps below:

How to un-bricked and band-unlock Droid 2 Global:
1. Flash 608 SBF using RSDLite (VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf) (press up arrow on keyboard while power up to enter flash mode)
2. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
3. Reboot, wipe data and cache (press x on keyboard while power up then press volume Up+Down at the same time )
4. Enable Unknown Source and Development features in Setting (To Bypass activation, press TopLeft, TopRight, BottomRight, BottomLeft (above Emergency))
5. Root D2G withSuperOneClick v2.3.3
6. InstallOtaRootKeeper, Run Protect-root then temp-unroot
7. Reboot to recovery then install 629 OTA update.zip then reboot(Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip)
8. Open OtaRootKeeper and restore Root
9. InstallDroid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apkthen Reboot to Recovery
10. At Clockwork Recovery, run Backup the nan-droid
11. Flash 330 SBF suing RSDLite (VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
12. Flash 608 using EzSBF on USB stick (1KDStaz_D2G_4.5.608.iso) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
13. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (2_BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
14. Reboot, wipe data and cache
15. Enable Unknown source and Development features in Setting
16. Root D2G with SuperOneClick v2.3.3
17. Install Droid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apk then Reboot to Recovery
18. At Clockwork Recovery, Wipe Cache and install band unlock (TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip)
19. At Clockwork Recovery, run RESTORE the nan-droid (the one that backup on step 10)
20. Reboot phone then it should be able to us AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy

If you have any questions or problems, please post it here so we can help.

Please post your feedback here after your phone is unlocked. 

Also, please select your RATE







at the Top LEFT of this post

Regard,
KEY


----------



## beh

Good writeup, thanks for compiling all of that.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Please note that your D2G must also be SIM-unlocked, which is a different thing entirely than band-unlocked, in order to use GSM networks (including those of AT&T Mobility and T-mobile USA).

I mention this because I've seen a lot of posts here and elsewhere this week from people who thought "band-unlocked" meant "unlocked," full stop.


----------



## key5000

Beh, Jab,

Your input has been corrected and updated to original instruction.

Thanks
KEY


----------



## Gasai Yuno

If I were you I'd specify “for USA GSM bands” instead of “to use GSM network”. With such a misleading title you'll get spammed by replies from extremely smart and capable users asking why doesn't it unlock their SIM locked device. Note: they never read the small print.


----------



## Firedrake1

Once all of this has been done are we free to install a custom ROM?
Also, I know all of this was already on the board, but it's so nice to have it all in once place. Thanks so much for the well written post!


----------



## lmnopeasy

I addressed this in another thread but didn't get any input on the matter.
There seems to be 2 TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip floating around.
The file "updater-script" inside the zipfile is different size.

The thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23575-band-unlock-on-d2g-629/#entry634159
where My Wife Has Milk posted the link on 19 April 2012 - 09:57 PM
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=22971
In that zip the file in question is 705 bytes dated 8/23/11

The link Key5000 just posted, the file in question is 532 bytes dated 8/24/11

You can open the file in notedpad and see the difference.

Any thoughts on this?

Also, after the band unlock, the dialer is buggy. Confirmed in other posts

Could one of the above TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip files be correct and the other not?
The band unlock works, but it's the buggy dialer that just kills the phone.


----------



## key5000

I beleived that TBH is the same as mine and I think i downloaded from it too (too many reading)

FYI, They both has the same size which is 167,936 bytes

Also, the dialer is clear for my D2G with TMobile.


----------



## lmnopeasy

key5000 - thanks for your reply
It's not rocket science. d/l and double click the one you have a link to. In the Winzip screen you will see the file size of the file "updater-script" as being 532 bytes.
Do the same for the one My Wife Has Milk has a link to (add an extra letter to the zip file name when saving). In the Winzip screen you will see the file size of the file "updater-script" as being 705 bytes.
Right click the files in explorer (one at a time)then left click Properties from the drop down box and you will see a different file size.
your file - 162 KB (166,696 bytes)
the other - 162 KB (166,756 bytes)
extract the file "updater-script" by dragging and dropping in a folder.
Do the same for the other zip file but drop in different folder
Open in notepad and you will see at the bottom there is different coding.

It's obvious you don't have any knowledge concerning the make-up of these files from a programmer's experience.

Maybe you can help with the dialer. The buggy dialer, as explained in my other post you replied to, happens when you place a call.
Place a call from the dialer or from contacts. As the call is going out and the phone on the other end is ringing, the dialer goes away. If you pull it down from the notification bar, there is "Not" the "red phone" that you tap tio end the call. You have to tap the home button then open dialer to be able to end the call.

Are you saying that you are not experiencing this behavior?

What I'm wondering is if this has something to do with one of the TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip files.
If not, then it may have something to do with how my sim card (Spot Mobile) places a call.


----------



## key5000

Like I said, I don't have any issue with dialer.

Since you said that your TBH and my TBH is differnt and your phone has dialer problem, I think you might try to use my TBH download and hopefully it will fix your problems. Nothing hurt your phone, just download and update TBH with CWM.


----------



## motoboy

Step 12 not work







pls helpme. i use my HDD to burn ISO, and "it's just waitting for my phone"


----------



## beh

How exactly did you run this?
Here are the original instructions for step 12, if that helps shed any light.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html


----------



## motoboy

i dit it, but now my wifi not working...!


----------



## key5000

motoboy said:


> Step 12 not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls helpme. i use my HDD to burn ISO, and "it's just waitting for my phone"


I don't know about burning to HDD but you need to burn the ISO file to *USB* drive with instruction link on post #12

You may also try to repeat all the step start from step #1, it's nothing hurt if you try to run over and over again of all the steps. Make sure you follow step-by-step exactly.


----------



## beh

key5000,
I put together a CD that contains almost all of the tools for this.
It has everything for the first 10 steps in 1 CD, as well as steps 12-17.
The only things it doesn't do, are flash 330 which has to be flashed from rsdlite, or contain the band unlock files.
The page with that info is
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
and if you want to use that CD, or host it, you are welcome to. I also have a clean nandroid backup available, which would allow you to start with step 11


----------



## dnyor93

Will i be able to use this for at&t after i complete all of these steps? is that it?


----------



## beh

If your phone has been SIM unlocked, then yes, doing this will allow it to work on AT&T. It will not sim unlock, it only removes the US band restriction, allowing it to work with AT&T.


----------



## mrdroid55

Hey, after i finish these steps, if i flash a new rom, does the phone keep the US carrier compatability(can i still use this on tmobile after flashing a new rom)


----------



## beh

If you flash with RSD Lite, it will overwrite everything. If you flash with Linux sbf_flash or ezsbf, and don't allow an ota update, then it will not affect the radio.
If you are flashing a custom rom, it likely doesn't have the radio, so wouldn't affect it. I haven't done anything with custom roms though, so can't say for sure.


----------



## dnyor93

So I have to call Verizon for the unlock codes.... I don't even have the phone activated anymore







any other way to get it for free


----------



## chigo17

You don't have to call Verizon for anything if you do not have a current account with them. All you need is the IMEI number from the phone. Go to ebay and buy the code. It is better to apply the unlock code before you start to flash the phone. The code is just $5.


----------



## sake2mel

motoboy said:


> i dit it, but now my wifi not working...!


My AT&T is working fine, but I'm also having trouble with Wi-Fi.

Anyone have a fix or any suggestions?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Did you update the phone to 4.5.629 after unbricking and gaining root?


----------



## sake2mel

I'm doing that now. I applied the OTA and noticed Wi-Fi is working after that.

Going through steps 11-20 again.

edit: Ok sweet, that seemed to do the trick! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morlok8k

all your links are broken.

This is exactly what i was looking for - a tut to unbandlock my phone from 629.

(although my 629 is already rooted, cause i backed it up before taking the OTA - Just like i always do.)

Edit:



lmnopeasy said:


> I addressed this in another thread but didn't get any input on the matter.
> There seems to be 2 TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip floating around.
> The file "updater-script" inside the zipfile is different size.
> 
> The thread:
> http://rootzwiki.com...29/#entry634159
> where My Wife Has Milk posted the link on 19 April 2012 - 09:57 PM
> http://rootzwiki.com...attach_id=22971
> In that zip the file in question is 705 bytes dated 8/23/11
> 
> The link Key5000 just posted, the file in question is 532 bytes dated 8/24/11
> 
> You can open the file in notedpad and see the difference.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Also, after the band unlock, the dialer is buggy. Confirmed in other posts
> 
> Could one of the above TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip files be correct and the other not?
> The band unlock works, but it's the buggy dialer that just kills the phone.


I just re-read this forum and saw that this question from early in the thread was never addressed



Code:


<br />
set_progress(0.500000);<br />
ui_print("   Updating NVRAM");<br />
assert(motorola.update_nv("0001002F0000000000000066204200010000005E0000000013F0FF13F1FF13F2FF13F3FF13F4FF13F5FF13F6FF33F0FF33F2FF35F4FF35F5FF45F4FF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000"));<br />
set_progress(1.000000);<br />
ui_print("");<br />
ui_print("");<br />
ui_print("Done!");<br />
ui_print("");<br />




Code:


<br />
set_progress(0.500000);<br />
ui_print("   Updating NVRAM");<br />
motorola.update_nv("0001002F0000000000000066204200010000005E0000000013F0FF13F1FF13F2FF13F3FF13F4FF13F5FF13F6FF33F0FF33F2FF35F4FF35F5FF45F4FF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000");<br />
set_progress(1.000000);<br />
ui_print("");<br />
ui_print("Proper procedure must be followed ");<br />
ui_print("to use your unlocked phone. You must ");<br />
ui_print("refer to the readme file that came ");<br />
ui_print("with this update. ");<br />
ui_print("");<br />
ui_print("Done!");<br />
ui_print("");<br />

as you can see, the minor differences are basically just more text output.
the "major" difference is the use of the assert command in the smaller version of the file. Now, I know how the assert command works in Java, but not here. If its similar, then its better to not have it here.

As for the buggy dialer issue - probably a data/cache wipe needed to be done.


----------



## tajlund

beh said:


> key5000,
> I put together a CD that contains almost all of the tools for this.
> It has everything for the first 10 steps in 1 CD, as well as steps 12-17.
> The only things it doesn't do, are flash 330 which has to be flashed from rsdlite, or contain the band unlock files.
> The page with that info is
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
> and if you want to use that CD, or host it, you are welcome to. I also have a clean nandroid backup available, which would allow you to start with step 11


I love your CD you made and have used it a couple times. However the most recent time my Wifi no longer will connect. Gets lost while trying to find IP address.

Fixed it, forgot about OTA.


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> I love your CD you made and have used it a couple times. However the most recent time my Wifi no longer will connect. Gets lost while trying to find IP address.


according to: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/
after applying .629 you need to do a factory reset.

idk personally, as that CD is still downloading for me (rapidshare is not very rapid! - 2+ hours for a 258MB file - and i have a fast connection.), and i'm still doing a lot of research and reading before i actually do this.


----------



## tajlund

Morlok8k said:


> according to: http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/
> after applying .629 you need to do a factory reset.
> 
> idk personally, as that CD is still downloading for me (rapidshare is not very rapid! - 2+ hours for a 258MB file - and i have a fast connection.), and i'm still doing a lot of research and reading before i actually do this.


The CD is great for rooting and unbricking. The only problem is that it doesn't do the radio fix. I still haven't quite figured out when to put it in, nothing has worked yet, it still can't detect any US GSM signals.


----------



## sake2mel

You do the radio fix after you have performed a nandroid backup of the rooted 629.

You should use RSD Lite to flash the 330 firmware. 
Then you flash the root able 608 (after both you will still be bricked). Then you flash the 629 repack. 
Pull the battery, boot into normal recovery and wipe data and cache.
Reboot back into the phone so it boots up like for normal usage
Then you root the phone
Then you install droid bootstrap
Boot into into CWM recovery
THEN flash the band unlock zip here (make sure its already on your SD card before you get here)

I have it working band unlocked with 629, only thing is my my cellular connection will drop several times a day and I have to perform a reboot to get the connection back (pretty annoying). I had this problem as well on a pre-629 band unlocked device as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tajlund

sake2mel said:


> You do the radio fix after you have performed a nandroid backup of the rooted 629.
> 
> You should use RSD Lite to flash the 330 firmware.
> Then you flash the root able 608 (after both you will still be bricked). Then you flash the 629 repack.
> Pull the battery, boot into normal recovery and wipe data and cache.
> Reboot back into the phone so it boots up like for normal usage
> Then you root the phone
> Then you install droid bootstrap
> Boot into into CWM recovery
> THEN flash the band unlock zip here (make sure its already on your SD card before you get here)
> 
> I have it working band unlocked with 629, only thing is my my cellular connection will drop several times a day and I have to perform a reboot to get the connection back (pretty annoying). I had this problem as well on a pre-629 band unlocked device as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nicely done. I might give it a try. Getting burnt out doing it over and over. Of course I don't know if it is even going to work. I'm on Montana PCS Cellular One. Technically it should work since we're talking about GSM 850/1900, right? I think my local runs on 1900.


----------



## sake2mel

BigShotProducer said:


> Corp sync doesn't SEEM to be working with AOSP e-mail.


If it's on 1900 then yes it should work

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morlok8k

i followed the directions, and it worked! (only tested with voice - as my sim card is from a prepaid card with no money - i called a number and got the recording telling me to fill my card up)

the links were all broken when i visited this post, so i had to hunt around the forums to find them all. (I ended up not using the ezSBF cd, but rather just sbf_flash itself on another computer.)

some tips:

get the sim unlock code from verizon first. put in a different sim card, and enter the code.

save "Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip", "OTA RootKeeper v2.0.3.apk", "bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk", and "TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip" to the SDcard first.

"Reboot, wipe data and cache" means to turn off phone, press X and power button. use the volume buttons to navigate, and power to select.
WIPING THE DATA AND CACHE will help when you boot up the 608 with the repack installed, as it is messed up and is only there to install root.

clockworkrecovery / Droid 2 Recovery Bootstap: install, then do the bootstrap recovery (only needed after a fresh install) then do reboot recovery. use the left and right arrow keys to go up and down (it makes sense when you hold it) and use [OK] to select an option, and use [DEL] to go back.

Step 10 is ultra critical. backup your nandroid!

step 11 is critical. it must be done in RSDlite. this is how we get our "good" radio.
step 12 is critical. it must be done on a linux computer or on a linux bootCD like ezSBF. the linux flashing tool "sbf_flash" does not flash the radio like RSDlite does. this is how we keep our hackable radio while upgrading to 608.
Aside from step 11 and 12, all other SBF flashes can be done in either RSDlite or sbf_flash. (i did them in RSDlite 5.7 personally)

step 18 + 19: we do the band unlock, and restore the nandroid. whats the point of doing the nandroid? it backs up the 629 system. the 608 system that is currently installed is very broken, and only used to get root. if we did the regular update.zip method here, like we did earlier, then our nice newly-hacked radio will be gone. by using the 629 nandroid backup, we only install the system and not the 629 radio.

---------------
basic stepthrough:
we have a phone. it may have 629, it may be bricked, it may have froyo - it doesnt matter. (I just hope you have all important things already backed up!)
we flash 608.
we flash 629-repack, and wipe data. (this lets us boot 608 on a 629 phone, although it has issues.) (also, avoid this step if the phone never had 629 on it before)
we root, and back it up, and then temp unroot.
we install the official 629.
we restore the root.
we make a nandroid backup of a fresh rooted 629 system.

we flash 330 (with RSDlite) for the radio.
we flash 608 (with sbf_flash) to keep the radio.
we flash 629-repack to boot into 608. (and we wipe the data)
we root, and back it up.
we install the bootstrap recovery
we use ClockWorkRecovery to install the band unlock
we restore the 629 nandroid. (avoiding another radio flash)
---------------

Its a lot of work, and takes maybe an hour or so. mostly just sitting around waiting.

So, if you do this, and there is the highly unlikely OTA upgrade after 629, dont update. (unless by then there is a verified way of avoiding a radio/baseband update like this... but then you probably wont be reading this post)

Its time for bed... (before it gets light out...)


----------



## beh

Morlok8k, good writeup.
It is unfortunate that rsdlite is necessary, but there is no way to get the radio we need without it.
The one modification I would suggest on your writeup, is that we should never flash the .629 repack if the phone isn't bricked after flashing .608. Once .629 has been flashed, you are very limited in choices of custom ROMS, so if .608 recovers the phone, you don't want the .629 repack (admittedly very few people will be in that boat)


----------



## tajlund

Ok got everything up and running properly, except for some reason my 629 backup didn't take. Is there anyway to get 629 back on my phone so wifi will work again? Beh said he had a clean nandroid backup but the only one I can find is a 608. Is there a clean 629 that won't reset the radio to the updated version?


----------



## tajlund

If not the 629 is there a cyanogen rom that will restore my wifi and keep everything working (camera, wifi, etc)? Pretty new to this and it's getting really frustrating.

Nevermind, installed CYMod 7.2 and bricked it. Starting over.

New problem. Battery died and it won't charge. I really don't understand this now.


----------



## key5000

Files has been re-upload.

Enjoy


----------



## tajlund

key5000 said:


> Files has been re-upload.
> 
> Enjoy


Where? All links are dead. When I click on your *to download* link it sends me to MY dropbox directories.


----------



## Morlok8k

beh said:


> Files has been re-upload.
> 
> Enjoy


Where? All links are dead. When I click on your *to download* link it sends me to MY dropbox directories.
[/quote]

I'm signed into the dropbox site, and i get a 404 error still. oh well.

here are some links:

Links are current as of 7-17-2012.

D2G SBF files:
608 SBF (http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf.zip)
Repack_629 SBF (http://db.tt/WCJQX72O)
330 SBF (http://cmw.22aaf3.com/droid2we/stock/VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.zip)

Files that run on your computer:
RSDlite 5.7 (http://cmw.22aaf3.com/common/RSDLite5.7.msi)
EzSBF (http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html)
or sbf_flash (http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/2010/05/sbfflash.html)
SuperOneClick (http://shortfuse.org/?page_id=2)

Files that go on your SD card:
629 OTA update.zip (http://www.mediafire.com/?591t5kzfmgcm4d5)
Droid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apk (http://cmw.22aaf3.com/droid2/recovery/bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk)
TBH band unlock v2.0 (http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=22971)
OtaRootKeeper (http://dl.project-voodoo.org/apps/VoodooOTARootKeeper.apk)

More reading: (this will just get you started... Some info might be old, FYI)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23575-band-unlock-on-d2g-629/
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Motorola_Droid_2_Global:_Full_Update_Guide
http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php

Note: I just looked around, found these links, and i will not be responsible if they go bad. they are not my links, i just copied them to here.


----------



## Jabberwockish

tajlund said:


> Where? All links are dead. When I click on your *to download* link it sends me to MY dropbox directories.


Here's the problem:



> This invite has already been accepted by another account ([email protected]).


----------



## tajlund

Finally everything is done and working. Rooted, TBH patched, up to 629, wifi working. Only one problem left, when trying to connect to the GSM network it says registering with network and then doesn't. It sees the network, but never actually connects.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> Finally everything is done and working. Rooted, TBH patched, up to 629, wifi working. Only one problem left, when trying to connect to the GSM network it says registering with network and then doesn't. It sees the network, but never actually connects.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


I didn't have to confirm anything when i put in my AT&T SIM card.

Can you go to Settings > About phone and verify the baseband version? it should be "N_01.48.05R"
if its not, then something got messed up and you don't have the Radio from 330


----------



## tajlund

It is baseband N_01.48.05R. I don't confirm anything. When I am setting up my GSM selections, it show Chinook 2G, At&T 2G, and AT&T 3G. When I select Chinook it says it is registering with the network, and then doesn't. The popup on registering happens almost too fast to see. Then sometimes after that, it no longer detects any GSM networks for about 5 minutes. It never connects to the GSM network.

PROBLEM SOLVED!

It turns out I had to readjust my sim card a few times to get it and the no cut unlock card just right. IT's all good now, thank you to everyone who has helped me. This site has been a life saver.

..


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> It is baseband N_01.48.05R. I don't confirm anything. When I am setting up my GSM selections, it show Chinook 2G, At&T 2G, and AT&T 3G. When I select Chinook it says it is registering with the network, and then doesn't. The popup on registering happens almost too fast to see. Then sometimes after that, it no longer detects any GSM networks for about 5 minutes. It never connects to the GSM network.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> It turns out I had to readjust my sim card a few times to get it and the no cut unlock card just right. IT's all good now, thank you to everyone who has helped me. This site has been a life saver.
> 
> ..


glad to hear it!


----------



## key5000

Files is there now, please try again


----------



## Morlok8k

key5000 said:


> Files is there now, please try again


i tried a couple, they didn't 404 anymore. (I canceled the downloads cause i already had the files.)


----------



## tajlund

I'm getting so tired of being wrong. Last night the phone lost the network and won't reestablish the connection. I wonder if its because I'm using a no cut sim unlocker? The unlock code didn't work on my phone.


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> I'm getting so tired of being wrong. Last night the phone lost the network and won't reestablish the connection. I wonder if its because I'm using a no cut sim unlocker? The unlock code didn't work on my phone.


This sounds like its an issue with your turbo sim. You should make a new thread about it, as its not really an issue with this root and unband tutorial. (Sim unlocking has a bunch of topics just by itself...)

That said, I've never used a Turbo sim, and I haven't heard good things about them either. (Either don't work, or don't work for long.)

I don't know where you got your failed unlock code, but if it wasn't verizon then you should contact Verizon... (online unlockers seem to be hit and miss with the D2G)


----------



## key5000

tajlund said:


> I'm getting so tired of being wrong. Last night the phone lost the network and won't reestablish the connection. I wonder if its because I'm using a no cut sim unlocker? The unlock code didn't work on my phone.


I don't know if it's the same or not but I had the same problems after I removed the SIM, turn ON, turn OFF, re- insert the SIM then I can't place a call. Here is what I did, go to Setting - Wireless Network - Mobile Network and make sure you select GSM then the phone is working again. It happened on 3 of my D2G.

Please try it out and let us know the result.

If you still has the same problem after trying step list above then I would recommened to do all the steps I posted in page 1, it only take about 15-20 mins to re-do. (I just did a 7th D2G yesterday)

Morlok8k, I just double check and the "download" link is working fine.


----------



## Morlok8k

key5000 said:


> Morlok8k, I just double check and the "download" link is working fine.


you must have misunderstood me. i was saying (in a roundabout way i guess) that the links work now.


----------



## tajlund

Yep it was a sim issue (nothing a light adhesive wouldn't solve), the second sim issue is that you can't save mcc and mnc info. I wouldn't recommend the turbosim type things either, but if you have a phone like this and unlock codes won't work it's really the only remaining option. Getting it from Verizon isn't an option, I was informed I would have to be a customer and have had the phone on their network for 6 months or more.

I can now confirm that the info on this thread is 100% effective and working. It just takes some patience and careful instruction following.


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> Yep it was a sim issue (nothing a light adhesive wouldn't solve), the second sim issue is that you can't save mcc and mnc info. I wouldn't recommend the turbosim type things either, but if you have a phone like this and unlock codes won't work it's really the only remaining option. Getting it from Verizon isn't an option, I was informed I would have to be a customer and have had the phone on their network for 6 months or more.
> 
> I can now confirm that the info on this thread is 100% effective and working. It just takes some patience and careful instruction following.


i think you need to be a verizon customer in good standing for 6+ months. I dont think the device needs to be on it for the 6 months though. i could be wrong. I've been with vzw for 10 years, and my D2G wasnt currently on their network when i unlocked it, though it had been for 1 year a while ago.

i'm glad you got it working.


----------



## beh

If anyone wants the clean rooted nandroid of .629, I uploaded it to rapidshare.
https://rapidshare.com/files/782850895/2012-06-10_Rooted_629-Nandroid.7z
the checksum for the file should be
c43101a5b01d7c69887a0668be24e5c9
You will need to unzip it (7-zip), which is available at www.7-zip.org
and you will need to place the unzipped folder in the clockworkmod backups folder on you SD card.


----------



## tajlund

Morlok8k said:


> i think you need to be a verizon customer in good standing for 6+ months. I dont think the device needs to be on it for the 6 months though. i could be wrong. I've been with vzw for 10 years, and my D2G wasnt currently on their network when i unlocked it, though it had been for 1 year a while ago.
> 
> i'm glad you got it working.


It didn't stay working. I guess I'm going to have to retire my idea of having a halfway decent phone until I can find a more permanent unlock solution.


----------



## Morlok8k

tajlund said:


> It didn't stay working. I guess I'm going to have to retire my idea of having a halfway decent phone until I can find a more permanent unlock solution.


then check this out. confirmed for D2G. a little spendy though.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30921-another-sim-unlocking-method-for-the-droid2-global-and-other-qualcomm-based-devices/


----------



## beh

For band unlockers, there should be a much simplified option, if someone wants to try it.
I put together a 629 SBF cd, that includes the new method of rooting 629. This would allow one to band unlock by
1 Flashing 330 with rsdlite
2 flashing 629 with the new CD
3 Root the phone with the new CD
4 Install recovery bootstrap
5 Bootstrap recovery and install TBH band unlock.

It would need to be tried out and verified, but the CD is currently available at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/

Theoretically, you could even do all of this without losing your current setup, but not sure if that would work well or not. It would take a couple of extra steps, as you would first need to root and bootstrap recovery, and make a nandroid backup. Then you would do the 5 steps I mentioned, but would also restore the nandroid backup at step 5. No guarantees that would work, but very possible.


----------



## mikep

Probably a dumb question, but... Did I read there's a non-verizon (euro?) version of the D2G with all bands unlocked. If so, would it make sense to grab the SBFs for it to use for the radio flash step? It would save the band locking step, and I wonder if it would have some additional advantages - like maybe MDM6600 settings tuned for GSM that might have been skipped in the verizon version build?

Mike


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Milestone 2 SBF images are not compatible with the D2G.

Milestone 2 uses a different transceiver and is GSM only.

Europe doesn't use CDMA and thus phones made for Europe have no need in (proprietary and costly) CDMA modems.


----------



## mikep

Ah, I didn't realize they were talking about the milestone.

To check my understanding of the process though - if we used RSDLite to flash the radio from some other motorola MDM6600 phone's sbf in step 11 that would be enough - the phone is bricked after that step anyway, right? Then step 12&13 would flash the working 629 back over unix w/o touching the radio, we could finish the root and recovery, and the phone would be G2G?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

What other Motorola devices use the MDM6600?

DROID Pro, DROID3, what else?


----------



## mikep

Maybe the photon 4g or the atrix 4g? Any one here know, or know how to find out? The trick is to find non-verizon MDM6600 images (which AFAIK disqualifies the droid pro and droid 3?). If I can track down the right sbfs I can give it a shot.

Seems verizon iphones use the mdm6600 too, am I allowed to mention it on this forum?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Isn't the Atrix a GSM device? Why would they use a CDMA-capable modem in it?

Photon, maybe, but will its baseband work with Verizon?

I think the Rezound uses the same MDM6600 and it's not SIM locked; no clue about band locking, though.


----------



## mikep

Had a look at a few of the images, and inside the SBFs I could find tags with the correct MDM6600 firmware version numbers. The different SBF unpackers that I found could extract what appeared to be the radio firmware containing the tags. I couldn't figure out how to get any of the tools to repack the SBFs. It also seems that phones higher than droid 2 use a different packaging format which I wasn't able to decode enough to find the same MDM6600 version headers. Looks like I'm stuck for a while till I have time to figure out how the packaging works.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

DROID3, DROID X2 and forth use the fastboot method instead of SBF.


----------



## beh

Gasai Yuno said:


> DROID3, DROID X2 and forth use the fastboot method instead of SBF.


Off topic question here Gasai. I have been trying to help with using the preinstall root exploit for the Droid X2 (wanting to put it on an EzSbf style CD), but have run into snags, with no way to try anything, as I have no X2. Do you know what would be the proper way to get a modified preinstall image on the X2, or even if the exploit would work? Thanks


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I haven't had any experience with the X2. It's a CDMA-only device, so I have zero interest in it, sorry.


----------



## JakeRoxs

EasySBF just black screens on me


----------



## Ojelola

*I am not sure whether I am understanding this correctly. It seems as if the process is installing System Version 4.5.629 at least twice, and rooting the phone at least twice. Is all of this necessary if my phone is already SIM unlocked, rooted, and at Sys 4.5.629 with Android 2.3.4?*
*I just want to band unlock my D2G.*

*Downgrading or bricking my phone in the process of band unlocking, is not something I am enthusiastic about at all.*



key5000 said:


> Start Updated on 7-20-2012
> ****** Due to heavy download from wordwide users, Dropbox has temporay disabled my Public share because the traffic. ******
> I had to created a new PRIVATE share to keep ALL files alive
> 
> In-order to download the files you need to have account with DropBox  and click here  *to download*
> 
> End Updated on 7-20-2012
> 
> After spend days reading hundred threads on multiple sites, I have come up with a quick instruction in 1 page on how to unbrick D2G and unlock the band to use on CDMA, GSM network such as Verizon, AT&T and T-Mobile. (Sim must be unlocked by calling Verizon or using third parties unlocked from internet search)
> 
> All credit will go to the original posters; I'm just combined all together to create an instruction easy for new users plus all the files download are in one place too.
> 
> Copy files from step 5, 6, 7, 9 and 18 to SD card before perform "How to" steps below:
> 
> How to un-bricked and band-unlock Droid 2 Global:
> 1. Flash 608 SBF using RSDLite (VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf) (press up arrow on keyboard while power up to enter flash mode)
> 2. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
> 3. Reboot, wipe data and cache (press x on keyboard while power up then press volume Up+Down at the same time )
> 4. Enable Unknown Source and Development features in Setting (To Bypass activation, press TopLeft, TopRight, BottomRight, BottomLeft (above Emergency))
> 5. Root D2G withSuperOneClick v2.3.3
> 6. InstallOtaRootKeeper, Run Protect-root then temp-unroot
> 7. Reboot to recovery then install 629 OTA update.zip then reboot(Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip)
> 8. Open OtaRootKeeper and restore Root
> 9. InstallDroid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apkthen Reboot to Recovery
> 10. At Clockwork Recovery, run Backup the nan-droid
> 11. Flash 330 SBF suing RSDLite (VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
> 12. Flash 608 using EzSBF on USB stick (1KDStaz_D2G_4.5.608.iso) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
> 13. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (2_BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
> 14. Reboot, wipe data and cache
> 15. Enable Unknown source and Development features in Setting
> 16. Root D2G with SuperOneClick v2.3.3
> 17. Install Droid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apk then Reboot to Recovery
> 18. At Clockwork Recovery, Wipe Cache and install band unlock (TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip)
> 19. At Clockwork Recovery, run RESTORE the nan-droid (the one that backup on step 10)
> 20. Reboot phone then it should be able to us AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy
> 
> If you have any questions or problems, please post it here so we can help.
> 
> Please post your feedback here after your phone is unlocked.
> 
> Also, please select your RATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Top LEFT of this post
> 
> Regard,
> KEY


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I am not sure why are you using bold font etc. but you cannot perform band unlock the radio firmware from 4.5.629. There is no known way. If you know how to do it, do share.

Otherwise you have to flash 2.4.330 to unlock the baseband.

Oh, and in case you're American: you don't need to perform steps 1 to 9 if your phone is already rooted, has CWM installed, etc. (well it's actually obvious to everyone except quite a few people who refuse to think).


----------



## Morlok8k

Ojelola said:


> I am not sure why are you using bold font etc. but you cannot perform band unlock the radio firmware from 4.5.629. There is no known way. If you know how to do it, do share.
> 
> Otherwise you have to flash 2.4.330 to unlock the baseband.
> 
> Oh, and in case you're American: you don't need to perform steps 1 to 9 if your phone is already rooted, has CWM installed, etc. (well it's actually obvious to everyone except quite a few people who refuse to think).


the trick is to understand what each step is doing.

its basically the following: (I'm not including some of the minor but necessary steps like wiping data/cache)

Starting from a completely stock 629 system...
Using the older 629 root method, you flash 608, and then the 608 patch (so it will boot).
then you root it, save a backup of root, and upgrade to 629
you make a nandroid backup of our working rooted 629.

you flash (with RSDLite) 330, which has the unlockable radio.

you flash (with Linux's sbf_flash / ezsbf) 608, because sbf_flash doesnt touch the radio when it flashes - only RSDLite does.

then you flash the 608 patch (either program, doesnt matter - it doesnt include a radio)
root the phone again
in recovery you install the band unlock
then you restore your Nandroid backup, giving you back a working rooted 629, and the hacked radio.

unfortunately, we dont have a have a way to just flash the radio - the system comes with it, but since we can flash just the system, we flash the system and radio for 330, and then just the systems for the later versions.

Since you have 629 and are rooted, just start from there and make a nandroid backup...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Like I said, the problem is that people like Ojelola refuse to think.


----------



## Ojelola

Gasai Yuno said:


> Like I said, the problem is that people like Ojelola refuse to think.


Gasai Yuno,

It is not a matter of thinking, and there is no need for abrasiveness or any form of attack or ridicule. I am new to this and I am trying to gain a full understanding of it. If I were not thinking, I would have no questions and would not attempt to understand the process.

When we help others, we do as God intended for humans to do. When we act in ridicule and harshness, we choose a wretched path. I pray that we all will choose a more righteous path, going forward.


----------



## Ojelola

Morlok8k,

As I mentioned in the other thread which I started, I thank you for your explanation of the process. You have been kind and helpful.

I greatly appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Morlok8k

Your welcome.

My only advice is to do a lot of reading before posting.
There is a lot of info on this site and xda and others.


----------



## Rysuko

This worked great for me. I'm now on AT&T towers, but I have no data, 2G or 3G. I'm getting service through straight talk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ojelola

Rysuko said:


> This worked great for me. I'm now on AT&T towers, but I have no data, 2G or 3G. I'm getting service through straight talk. Any suggestions?


I am not sure whether StraightTalk provides full internet access. The StraightTalk web page says "Mobile Web Access".


----------



## Rysuko

Ojelola said:


> I am not sure whether StraightTalk provides full internet access. The StraightTalk web page says "Mobile Web Access".


You mean in general? Or just for their BYOP phones? I've always gotten 2g-3g on Straight Talk phones. Just after this conversion, no data.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Did you set up the APN?..


----------



## Rysuko

APN was setup but upon looking through it I found a typo. I corrected that and removed the internet + mms apn type and 3g is on. I am a very happy person. Thanks!


----------



## Ojelola

Rysuko said:


> APN was setup but upon looking through it I found a typo. I corrected that and removed the internet + mms apn type and 3g is on. I am a very happy person. Thanks!


Cool! Now, I have one big question for you, and I have been curious about this regarding StraightTalk. Are you able to view full web pages, or just web pages for mobile? Are you able to get full access to Google Play Store and other services on the internet? I'm asking because I had a StraightTalk phone, back when the service first started, and it operated on the Verizon network. I hated it, because service was very limited when it came to data.


----------



## droidboy2

Hello I really need someone to guide me with this process please. I spent 6 hours yesterday working on this, and didnt get anywhere. I have a droid 2 global. Before i started with this it said it is 2.3.4. I followed with some of these steps until I got to step 7 and 12. On step 7 i skipped it becuase i couldn't get it to install in recovery. When i got to step 12, I downloaded on bootable flash drive, boot from it. I hit 1, and it goes into the linux. Nothing happens. My phone now says its on 2.3.3. I am very confused, and cant get this to work with at&T. Is there any other way to get this right to .629 and then root and install the unlock.zip and make it work. Or can some guide me with this. I can donate some money for help and time if i can get it working. Thanks


----------



## beh

Read the following thread, this is able to be reduced to just a few steps.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33662-band-unlocking-on-d2g-sys-45629-with-android-234/


----------



## Morlok8k

droidboy2 said:


> Hello I really need someone to guide me with this process please. I spent 6 hours yesterday working on this, and didnt get anywhere. I have a droid 2 global. Before i started with this it said it is 2.3.4. I followed with some of these steps until I got to step 7 and 12. On step 7 i skipped it becuase i couldn't get it to install in recovery. When i got to step 12, I downloaded on bootable flash drive, boot from it. I hit 1, and it goes into the linux. Nothing happens. My phone now says its on 2.3.3. I am very confused, and cant get this to work with at&T. Is there any other way to get this right to .629 and then root and install the unlock.zip and make it work. Or can some guide me with this. I can donate some money for help and time if i can get it working. Thanks


if you cant get step 7 to work, you should make sure "Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip" is named "update.zip" and its on the root of your SD card.

if you still cant:
use the new 629 root CD to give you a rooted 629. http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
then continue with step 8 again.

Edit: the "Blur_Version.4.5.*608*.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip" file is actually 629, because it updates 608 to 629


----------



## droidboy2

I got it working after hard work and dedication for two day lol....but ran into another problem of anyone can assist. My wifi isn't working anymore. It keeps going in to loop and can't obtain ip. I tried it with many different routers and no results. If I do restore will I lose my unlOck band, or custom rom? Or is there any other advice? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morlok8k

droidboy2 said:


> I got it working after hard work and dedication for two day lol....but ran into another problem of anyone can assist. My wifi isn't working anymore. It keeps going in to loop and can't obtain ip. I tried it with many different routers and no results. If I do restore will I lose my unlOck band, or custom rom? Or is there any other advice?
> Thanks in advance.


you need to wipe data and cache. its a known bug with the 608 + 629 patch.

but you should really restore your 629 nandroid (or use the 629 root CD) to give you back a working rooted 629.


----------



## gregnx

Got through this in about 6 hours, but the instructions were very clear and useful. Getting ready to try a T-mobile SIM tomorrow.

Found that GPS is no longer working. My little arrow kept skipping through the map while driving according to the tower locations instead of the GPS locations, and the accuracy circles are not showing. The GPS Status app shows 0 ft error constantly, but plenty of satellites (so this would jibe with the accuracy circles not being correct.

Are GPS problems a potential outcome of this procedure, or does anyone know how to address this?


----------



## Morlok8k

gregnx said:


> Got through this in about 6 hours, but the instructions were very clear and useful. Getting ready to try a T-mobile SIM tomorrow.
> 
> Found that GPS is no longer working. My little arrow kept skipping through the map while driving according to the tower locations instead of the GPS locations, and the accuracy circles are not showing. The GPS Status app shows 0 ft error constantly, but plenty of satellites (so this would jibe with the accuracy circles not being correct.
> 
> Are GPS problems a potential outcome of this procedure, or does anyone know how to address this?


i've never seen that issue. maybe you need to clear the cache in custom recovery.


----------



## Morlok8k

beh said:


> Read the following thread, this is able to be reduced to just a few steps.
> http://rootzwiki.com...th-android-234/


*FYI: Quicker way:*
Flash 330 with RSD lite.
use the root CD to install a rooted 629.
install bootstrap app
install tbh band unlock in custom recovery
done!


----------



## jplee3

Thanks OP. Followed the original method and it took a while but everything seems to have worked. Right now it's just a matter of going through and testing all functionality - so far so good though!


----------



## josuemz

All links are dead


----------



## josuemz

key5000 said:


> Start Updated on 7-20-2012
> ****** Due to heavy download from wordwide users, Dropbox has temporay disabled my Public share because the traffic. ******
> I had to created a new PRIVATE share to keep ALL files alive
> 
> In-order to download the files you need to have account with DropBox  and click here  *to download*
> 
> End Updated on 7-20-2012
> 
> After spend days reading hundred threads on multiple sites, I have come up with a quick instruction in 1 page on how to unbrick D2G and unlock the band to use on CDMA, GSM network such as Verizon, AT&T and T-Mobile. (Sim must be unlocked by calling Verizon or using third parties unlocked from internet search)
> 
> All credit will go to the original posters; I'm just combined all together to create an instruction easy for new users plus all the files download are in one place too.
> 
> Copy files from step 5, 6, 7, 9 and 18 to SD card before perform "How to" steps below:
> 
> How to un-bricked and band-unlock Droid 2 Global:
> 1. Flash 608 SBF using RSDLite (VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf) (press up arrow on keyboard while power up to enter flash mode)
> 2. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
> 3. Reboot, wipe data and cache (press x on keyboard while power up then press volume Up+Down at the same time )
> 4. Enable Unknown Source and Development features in Setting (To Bypass activation, press TopLeft, TopRight, BottomRight, BottomLeft (above Emergency))
> 5. Root D2G withSuperOneClick v2.3.3
> 6. InstallOtaRootKeeper, Run Protect-root then temp-unroot
> 7. Reboot to recovery then install 629 OTA update.zip then reboot(Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip)
> 8. Open OtaRootKeeper and restore Root
> 9. InstallDroid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apkthen Reboot to Recovery
> 10. At Clockwork Recovery, run Backup the nan-droid
> 11. Flash 330 SBF suing RSDLite (VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
> 12. Flash 608 using EzSBF on USB stick (1KDStaz_D2G_4.5.608.iso) --> After flash completed, phone will BRICKED, don't worry
> 13. Flash Repack_629 SBF using RSDLite (2_BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf)
> 14. Reboot, wipe data and cache
> 15. Enable Unknown source and Development features in Setting
> 16. Root D2G with SuperOneClick v2.3.3
> 17. Install Droid 2 Recovery Bootstap.apk then Reboot to Recovery
> 18. At Clockwork Recovery, Wipe Cache and install band unlock (TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip)
> 19. At Clockwork Recovery, run RESTORE the nan-droid (the one that backup on step 10)
> 20. Reboot phone then it should be able to us AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy
> 
> If you have any questions or problems, please post it here so we can help.
> 
> Please post your feedback here after your phone is unlocked.
> 
> Also, please select your RATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Top LEFT of this post
> 
> Regard,
> KEY


Can you send me the private links for download please?


----------



## themib

all links needed should be in my list
sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs

edit:
Band unlock Droid 2 Global with 629

*  Band unlock Droid 2 Global with 629*

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]now that we have bhigham's ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629, all you need to do is[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]1 flash [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]2.4.330[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] with [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]rsd lite download[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] read [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]rsd lite instructions[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf.zip [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]254.1 MiB md5[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]: [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]B6730ECC9B4A7790C079DD1F80160649[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]unziped E886F3B8FFEC03A669995EEBB7C7A210[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]2 use [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] [/background]*(219MB)*[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MD5 is[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]a: use sbf option[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]b: then use root option[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]3 install [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]d2 bootstrap[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]4 At [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Clockwork Recovery,[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] make nandroid, [/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]5 At[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] Clockwork Recovery[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)], Wipe Cache and install [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]TBH Band unlock.zip[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] thanks to The Black Hat Team[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]6 restore nandroid[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]6 Reboot phone then it should be able to use AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy[/background]


----------



## nt1_alex

Good evening, I have successfully band unlocked my droid 2 global to AT&T and have used it for some time now. I have completed this process 2 times, the first time it worked and I was able to switch and use 2G and 3G without a problem, the second time I completed these steps the 2G works fine (I have a strong signals) but the 3G seems to have weak signals and it eventually just stop working (the 3G that is). What can I do to make the 3G work, I was going to repeat the steps all over again but I don’t want to lose all the settings I have and the customization that has been done. Is there a way I can fix this without having to lose all my information?


----------



## themib

it could be your sim card, I would see if fix AT&T will give you a new one

edit: and just curious you used
the 629 ez sbf?
did you make a nandroid ,before flashing band unlock zip, and then restore the nandroid?


----------



## Acquantis

josuemz said:


> Can you send me the private links for download please?


Hi,
Thanks for such a detailed explanation on how to unlock the Droid 2 base band from Verizon to AT&T or T-Mobile.
But I am kind of hard to understand and not dare to do it. I know it maybe silly, but can I pay some little fee for you to help? I am in NJ and can pay the postage To and From you too. Kindly let me know if anyone can help. Thanks.

Best regards,

Acquantis


----------



## nt1_alex

Maybe it could be that, but I dont think so cuz I also have a Motorola Atrix and the 3g works flawlessly when I put my sim card in it, in any case I will try to get a new sim card today and try it out, Im kinda hoping its that, I love my Motorola Droid 2 global, I like the keyboard and the fact that its small and heavy, makes it feel like its a quality built phone, (I dont like big phones). I have also used [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the 629 ez sbf and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]made a nandroid ,before flashing band unlock zip, and then restore the nandroid, I followed these steps to the T. and read them like 30 times before going ahead the process. Also thank you themib for your reply.[/background]


----------



## themib

one other option would be edit radio with radiocomm, which is the original method
should be several threads on how to do that, but it is risky
I'll look for a thread

edit: not finding much
try reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16572174&postcount=22

another option is flashing 2.4.29 sbf


----------



## nt1_alex

Ok so I have read the link and read a lil bit more about it and its doesn't seem to be too complicated, but it still requires me to flash 2.4.29 sbf. If I flash the sbf will I lose my information like apps, roms, settings, root and saved info and would I have to complete other steps if I use the other option which is flashing it like you wrote?


----------



## themib

that's why you make a backup in cwm, just restore backup when radio changes are complete


----------



## nt1_alex

Ok so I flashed to 2.4.29 sbf and I have tried the Radio Comm method but I was unsuccessful, it recognizes the phone but when I get to the part of making the changes of the Element ID, Record # and length I click the RDELEM button and it turns red, when I look at the box on top it reads that it does not recognize the phone. I following all the steps correctly but I don't know why when I get there it reads that, so I guess I will try to the other method that you were suggesting of flashing to 2.4.29 sbf, what is the next step after this one?

I also read the post with the new instructions you have provided on top of page 10 but I dont see anything about 2.4.29 sbf


----------



## themib

I was suggesting flashing 2.4.29 instead of 2.4.33 in step one


----------



## nt1_alex

Nah it didn't work, the 3g is still weak, I just completed everything just now and did my recovery, but I was thinking, maybe I should [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Wipe the Cache as is now and then do a recovery like that, and finally repeat the steps again. I was thinking that the recovery could have restored the old Cache, would you suggest this, or is it me not understanding the works of android and (for lack for better terms) running on the new Cache?[/background]


----------



## nt1_alex

Never mind I have found the solution, took some time to discover it but I FOUND IT AND NOW I AM COMPLETE LMFAO ^__^. I found it on XDA, here is the URL
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1326323

But thanks for your help "themib"


----------



## themib

yes, I should add that to the instructions
and you may want to try this

* Hacking/tweaking 3G settings and the radio driver*


----------



## nt1_alex

Again thanks for your help "themib" signal is doing ok and upload speeds are great, got two problems now, one is docking and the other is the signal being lost even tho it shows that its strong, but I understand why (did a lot of reading and searching, just cant help to feel a lil sad about the signal being randomly lost which then leaves me to restart my phone but its what ever, in my opinion the Droid2 Global is still a really great phone, also own a Droid3 thats rooted and band unlocked for AT&T, and a stock firmware unlocked Atrix which Im debating if I should root and do all the other software modifications but I probably wont, want to have a regular phone I guess, but out of my selection I cant seem to let go of my Droid2 Global, I like everything about it, well at least mine that is) thanks again.


----------



## nchicagomdp

Hello. First I apologize for my English is not good.

En el item 11. Flash the file VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf and boot fails.
It stays in the boot M.

The RSD lite not detect me.

Do not know what to do!


----------



## themib

I replied here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39856-my-phone-does-not-pass-the-start/page__pid__1123445#entry1123445


----------



## vladimirhtg

nvm, I don't read sometimes.
**edit** actually, I do read. Links only down for me? Can't get to the dropbox as "[background=rgb(251, 214, 220)]This invite is for another account ([email protected]).[/background]"


----------

